# INDENTIFICATION" Sexing male from female



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

I been finding out that there are several different species of doves within the same physical appearance within the ring necks/collared doves...

there are:

Ringneck doves (barbary petshop fleamarket doves)
Dwarf ringnecks
Eurasian Collared doves (backyard doves n the US)
African Collared doves (heared in the background on tv african animal shows)
African Mourning doves (recored on national geografic live thru youtube.com)

My question is....how do u tell which one is a male n female, besides putting a mirror in front of them so it makes them react. Yes, just by looking at them, how can I tell cuz they r sooo similar looking n sexing them 2? thanks. Personally, I prefer how the African Mourning doves sing. Sounds more interesting and more vocal yet look more exotic but with evil look 
.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

you can't. It can Sometimes be done with pigeons when you have worked for awhile with one type of bird, one strain of homer where the looks can be well defined. Even then you can be wrong. With doves it is not done by looks since both can look identical.


----------

